# Seite validieren



## marcoX (21. April 2005)

Hallo,

was bedeutet folgendes, wenn ich meine Page vom lokalen Rechner uploade und checken lasse:
*
Sorry, I am unable to validate this document because its content type is application/x-php, which is not currently supported by this service.

The Content-Type field is sent by your web server (or web browser if you use the file upload interface) and depends on its configuration. Commonly, web servers will have a mapping of filename extensions (such as ".html") to MIME Content-Type values (such as text/html).

That you recieved this message can mean that your server is not configured correctly, that your file does not have the correct filename extension, or that you are attempting to validate a file type that we do not support yet. In the latter case you should let us know that you need us to support that content type (please include all relevant details, including the URL to the standards document defining the content type) using the instructions on the Feedback Page.*

http://validator.w3.org/check

Bitte entschuldigt, aber ich kann nicht so gut englisch!

Wenn ich aber die selbe Page auf *http://www.validome.org/* validieren lasse wird geschrieben:*
 Das Dokument "index.php" wurde anhand der DTD http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd  erfolgreich validiert.*

Ist das nicht komisch?

Marco


----------



## Gumbo (21. April 2005)

Was soll daran komisch sein? Zwei unterschiedliche Anbieter, zwei unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen, zwei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse.
Dein MIME-Typ wird vom W3C Markup Validation Service nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. April 2005)

Hallo!

Da es ein PHP-Script ist und PHP Serverseitig ausgeführt wird, kann das W3C das Script nicht prüfen.
Sofern dein lokaler Rechner kein Server mit PHP unterstützung ist und von aussen nicht erreichbar ist, musst Du das Script auf ein Webspace uploaden welcher PHP unterstützt und von dort aus durch den Validator jagen.

Folgendes solltest auch Du verstehen können (da steht zu recht nichts von PHP):


> W3C MarkUp Validator
> Description HTML, XHTML, MathML and SVG markup validation service. Works on online files and local files (upload)


Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## marcoX (21. April 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!


> Zwei unterschiedliche Anbieter, zwei unterschiedliche Voraussetzungen, zwei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse.


Na das ist aber super! Ich dachte validieren ist einheitlich?


----------



## Dr Dau (21. April 2005)

Vom Prinzip schon, sofern man sich an die Vorgaben hällt.
Und die gibt nunmal das W3C vor.
Auf andere würde ich mich nicht verlassen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## son gohan (21. April 2005)

Hallo,

wegen dem validieren und dem php Script, nimm doch einfach das Script raus bevor du die Seite von deinem Rechner aus validieren willst, dann brauchst du nicht extra erst alles auf den Server zu laden.


----------



## Dr Dau (21. April 2005)

Hallo!



			
				feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> wegen dem validieren und dem php Script, nimm doch einfach das Script raus bevor du die Seite von deinem Rechner aus validieren willst, dann brauchst du nicht extra erst alles auf den Server zu laden.


Davon ist abzuraten.
Denn wenn per PHP HTML-Code in die Seite eingefügt wird, könnte die eigentliche Seite zwar valide sein, aber dass durch PHP generierte nicht.
Und somit währe die validierung hinfällig..... um nicht zu sagen, überflüssig.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## son gohan (22. April 2005)

Halli Hallo Hallöchen,

also wenn es sich um das PHP Code Stückchen von Thomas Scholz handelt, dann kann man auch genauso gut kurz mal die XML-Deklaration so einfügen und vom Rechner aus validieren. 

Wenn man nicht genau weis was das PHP Code im eigenen Quelltext erzeugt dann doch lieber per Server.

gruß
feh


----------

